# New at kitless pens



## feeneypens (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm SUPER interested in starting to make kitless pens. How do I start?


----------



## RichF (Feb 5, 2012)

I would recommend your first step be to spend time reading all the great articles in the library.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 5, 2012)

RichF said:
			
		

> I would recommend your first step be to spend time reading all the great articles in the library.



Sounds like I plan...(please forgive me sounding dumb as I'm still a new member)...and which one would you suggest reading? I have been pen turning for a few years off and on and know a little but want to get into more advanced stuff.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 5, 2012)

RichF said:
			
		

> I would recommend your first step be to spend time reading all the great articles in the library.



Nevermind...just answered my own question about the library. Geeze! A lot of data here! Thanks!...
Still open to suggestions if you have any.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 5, 2012)

feeneypens said:


> ...and which one would you suggest reading? .


 
All of them.:wink:


----------



## jjudge (Feb 5, 2012)

Start making kits, and pay attention to lengths, diameters, etc. of the components, etc.

Make a closed-end pen, off of a Baron or El Grande kit.
Mandrels for that from ArizonaSilhouette.
Pay attention to those lengths, but also proportions and visual elements.

Look at "kitless" pens - from folks here, at fountainpennetwork.com, and from the manufacturers. Are they doing closed ends, sections, metal pieces where? why?
Read a LOT - taps, dies, what goes with what? what can you decide vs. what you have to meet/match? Read that tap/die chart I posted to Adv.Pen-Turning subforum

Jump in - buy some taps/dies (start cheap with single threaded ones).
Practice threading on cheap $1/ft acrylic and acetyl. 
Read a LOT more - now you know some certain issues/focuses you should read about vs. general info. The various postings will make better sense now you see some of the challenges.

Go for it. and loop/repeat the last few points over and over (read, search, contribute, try)

-- joe


----------



## jjudge (Feb 5, 2012)

Starter reading:

TextatDurango postings and ... 

Darn! we need to assemble the short list of tinkerer/engineering/contributors to IAP. There are some amazing pen examples, technique examples, etc.  This is not to call out "better vs. the rest of us" -- but, lets be honest, there are a couple folks out there that have (at least for me) shown key insight, shared experience, knowledge created, tough issue tackled, or simple inspirational effort or output product.

[This goes on the 'to do' list]

Is that Wiki to a point where this stuff could be aggregated? or is the Library the place for such stuff still?

Article to read: 
How to make a section - read that (and the other hidden knowledge inside that).


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 6, 2012)

I love IAP! I get such fast and useful responses!
I look forward to learning these methods and helping others do the same!


----------

